# One of my worst falls caught on tape



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You did not tuck OR roll! LOL... Did it knock the wind out of you? That was some pretty serious bucking!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh yeah I could see that one coming :shock:
Did you get hurt?


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I got back on and jumped some more, but my head hurt a lot so a week later I went to the doctor and found out I had got a concussion. :-|


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ouchie!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Ouch! . . . you're lucky though, it could have been worse!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It looks like you did a good splat. Kind of like what I do except your version was slightly more elegant than what I do :lol: glad you didn't hurt yourself seriously.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, ouch, that's gotta hurt.


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow. I am glad you are okay! That looked like a hard fall!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

oooohhhh that was some intresting bucks!!!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol.. When my horse starts bucking and she can buck! I do a squeez and tuck. Where I squeez my legs and tuck my toes under the saddle flap, where the girth attatches. I have never been bucked off since ive learned that...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ouch! My ribs know how you feel. If you need the number of a good chiropractor, let me know. LOL


----------



## Jacksonlover (Nov 16, 2008)

ooo wowie, that looked pretty painful. your horse was feelin goooood! lol, i am glad your okay!


----------

